# Unusual Treatment Methods



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

HELLO!!

I made this thread as a brainstorming session, to offer strategies that we might be able to use. They can be realistic and maybe even far fetched.

1. Brain Programming
This is a take on hypnosis - a cheaper do it yourself version. Basically, you will attempt to connect with your subconcious. You record an audio taking with a few hours in length. You keep repeating few phrases over and over such as "You are Safe" "You are no longer anxious" "There is nothing to fear" "You are able to feel and express all emotions". We can save this taping onto our ipods or other devices and listen to it everynight while going to sleep and during. In hopes that while you are sleeping, the psyche will be revealed and could be better communicated with

2. Magnetic Therapy
Theres a russian manufacturer in my city, that deals with magnetic technologies for industrial and health purposes. The idea behind it is that the body can be healed through certain magnetic points / by using magnetic water. 
So certain devices that they sell is a magnetic cap. Its a head cap with a multitude of small magnets placed throughout. to stimulate the brain. Other strategies are the use of magnetic water for healing. We magnetize the water before drinking it, and even soak ourselves in a bath of magnetized water. They sell magnetic funnels where the water passes through and becomes magnetized.

3. AYURVEDA Indian herbal medicine 
I have been trying chinese medicine and acupuncture, which is alright - its good for relaxation. But I am curious to know if others have looked into traditional indian medicine - AYURVEDA. I have been trying to research into its psychiatric/mood applications with no help. I might go see an ayurvedic practitioner when I have the energy and money to do so.

That is all I could come up with and think off. Feel free to add your own idea, no matter how obscure wild and silly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

solaris3618 said:


> HELLO!!
> 
> I made this thread as a brainstorming session, to offer strategies that we might be able to use. They can be realistic and maybe even far fetched.
> 
> ...


That's an awesome idea with the brain programming thing. I will have to try that. Another thing that I seriously considered is electro shock therapy. They do this thing where they put you under anastetics and hook proves up to your head. They send a current of electricity, through each hemosphere of the brain. It takes like 10 seconds to do. You do run the risk of memory loss but it is used for patients who have not responded at all to treatment for various mental and mood disorders. I wonder if it would be beneficial in dp, as it just resets the brain. Maybe it would bring it back to the beginning and it would automatically come out of dp?


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

I am going to try the brain programming idea today and all weekend. Yay! I am excited lol.

I considered ECT at one point, but opted to try transcranial magnetic stimulation. I did a two week session, but I still have DP. I could not continue it because of financial restraints. I do not know your location, but I am VERY eager to try deep brain stimulation by BRAINSWAY - they produce a more advanced TMS device. There are trial locations in italy, israel, and the US.


----------



## arxiloxos (Nov 16, 2009)

ECT has been shown to be ineffective for DP in a number of studies, and given the risks for long-term damage to memory and cognition, which have now been shown in several rigorous studies, I would strongly advise against it.


----------



## JumpJump (Jun 24, 2009)

Hemingway killed himself when his memory was so badly affected by his ECT. As far as I know it is only applicable in cases of extreme clinical depression, and the memory risk is a serious and dangerous risk.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

So im branching out the realm of therapies available, i found this article which is quite interesting. im posting it incase you guys want to have a read. theres a bunch of ayurvedic practitioners in my city, so it might be something ill be looking into.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://ezinearticles.com/?Dissociative-Disorders---Ayurvedic-Herbal-Treatment&id=2062658

"Dissociative Disorders - Ayurvedic Herbal Treatment"

People affected with dissociative disorders chronically escape their reality in involuntary, unhealthy ways ranging from suppressing memories to assuming alternate identities. There are four major dissociative disorders: dissociative amnesia; dissociative identity disorder; dissociative fugue; and depersonalization disorder. Common symptoms include memory loss of certain time periods, events and people; mental health problems; depersonalization; derealization; and a blurred sense of identity. Dissociative disorders usually develop as a mechanism for coping with trauma.

Treatment for dissociative disorders may include psychotherapy, hypnosis and medication. Creative art therapy and cognitive therapy may also help in treating this condition. The Ayurvedic treatment of dissociative disorders is aimed at treating the basic cause of this condition and preventing complications like depression, anxiety, eating disorders, severe headaches, sleep disorders, alcoholism, substance abuse, sexual dysfunction, self-mutilation and suicide attempts.

Medicines like Sarpagandha (Rauwolfia serpentina), Brahmi (Bacopa monnieri), Shankhpushpi (Convolvulus pluricaulis), Vacha (Acorus calamus), Mandukparni (Centella asiatica), Jatamansi (Nardostachys jatamansi), Brahmi-Vati, Khurasani-ova (Hyoscyamus niger), Brahmi-Ghrut, Unmaad-Gaj-Kesari, Sutshekhar and Maha-Vat-Vidhvans are used in high doses to treat anxiety, depression, sleep disorders and the original dissociative disorder. An addition of Suvarna-Bhasma, Abhrak-Bhasma, Trivang-Bhasma and Laxmi-Vilas-Ras to the above mentioned medicines helps in increasing the therapeutic response

Different Panchkarma procedures can be used to treat patients with dissociative disorders. A whole-body massage is done using medicated oils like Mahanarayan oil, Mahamash oil and Mahasaindhav oil. The patient is asked to consume regularly medicated ghees like Brahmi-Ghrut, Panch-Gavya-Ghrut and Kalyanak-Ghrut, in high doses. These two procedures comprise the 'Snehan' therapy. Medicated enemas are given using Dashmool-Qadha and Sahachar oil. 'Nasya' therapy is done using medicated nose drops like Vacha oil, Marich (Piper nigrum) and Gud-Sunthi. The three combined procedures of nasya, snehan and medicated enemas initially have only a physical effect, however, on being repeated periodically they help to control the 'Vata dosha' and gradually help in controlling the dissociative features. 'Shirobasti' or 'Shirodhara' procedures may be used temporarily to sedate highly excited or disturbed patients.

Patients affected with dissociative disorders should be in regular touch with a Psychiatrist and a Counselor. They should establish a family and friend support system. Although the course of therapy can be difficult, many people with dissociative disorders are able to learn new ways of coping and lead healthy, productive lives.

Dr. A. A. Mundewadi is Chief Ayurvedic Physician at Mundewadi Ayurvedic Clinic based at Thane, Maharashtra, India. He is available as an online Ayurvedic Consultant at http://www.ayurvedaphysician.com

The online clinic offers Ayurvedic treatment for all chronic and refractory health problems. Dr. A. A. Mundewadi uses high quality herbal extracts in tablet form, which are easy to take, effective and safe for long-term use.

Dr. A. A. Mundewadi, B.A.M.S., has clinical experience of 24 years and clinical research experience of 10 years. He has conducted extensive research in HIV infection, Schizophrenia and many other chronic diseases.


----------

